# I had never seen this before!



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep, my little overo mare has a half blue/brown eye. It's her left eye though. Lol. Just changed within the past few weeks of me having her.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Jynxy is a "halfer"!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

The paint filly at the barn has it too, you can kind of see it in this picture:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

That's really cool. 

I feel kind of silly having never even heard of this before, considering how long I have been around horses. You learn something new every day!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It's called partial heterochromia. My son has it and so does my dog : ).


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Does it affect thier eye sight as they age, or is it just a cool color twist?


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

My horse has it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

annaleah said:


> Does it affect thier eye sight as they age, or is it just a cool color twist?


Blue seems to get eye boogers on that eye more than the other blue eye...not sure if it has anything to do with anything though.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol my friend had a half green half brown eye! I think it's super cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep I've seen it in horses, dogs, and people!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Luv My Quarter Horse (Aug 25, 2010)

perfect my friend has one icy blue eye and one sea foam green eye


Jelousy


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

One of my dogs has it too. Its really neat.


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

Our pony has it. The vet said that they are more susceptible to cancer of the eye and that you should try to avoid too much sun. We keep a fly mask on our pony even when there are no flies.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh man... I have always wondered what it would look like is someone(human) had one green eye and one purple eye(yes purple is an eye color)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I was looking up purple eye color and it seems to be more fiction than fact. Supposedly Elizabeth Taylor has purple eyes, but they sure look blue to me.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

The colt I use to have had the same thing.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> Oh man... I have always wondered what it would look like is someone(human) had one green eye and one purple eye(yes purple is an eye color)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would be very interested to know what source that's from. Considering the complete lack of information online, and virtually everything being considered a myth with no apparent scientific conclusion that purple or violet eyes exist, I would be very curious to know what source of information you found to prove purple eyes. Photos online can be photoshopped and in Liz Taylor's case, many seem to be blatantly photoshopped as she switches from crystal blue eyes from bright purple eyes depending on the photo.


----------



## KerBlanng (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, those are gorgeous! I love odd eye colours.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I would be very interested to know what source that's from. Considering the complete lack of information online, and virtually everything being considered a myth with no apparent scientific conclusion that purple or violet eyes exist, I would be very curious to know what source of information you found to prove purple eyes. Photos online can be photoshopped and in Liz Taylor's case, many seem to be blatantly photoshopped as she switches from crystal blue eyes from bright purple eyes depending on the photo.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Welp... When It comes to people with white skin. Purple eyes are caused by the albino gene. People who carry the albino gene but have enough pigmentation that the red is covered by their blue eyes just enough to mix and make perple. How it works with darker skinned people im not sure, but I'm not about to go to Jamaica and kidnap someone to conduct an experiment on their eyeballs. I'll leave that up to the professionals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

My gelding has the same thing but in both eyes.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I would be very interested to know what source that's from. Considering the complete lack of information online, and virtually everything being considered a myth with no apparent scientific conclusion that purple or violet eyes exist, I would be very curious to know what source of information you found to prove purple eyes. Photos online can be photoshopped and in Liz Taylor's case, many seem to be blatantly photoshopped as she switches from crystal blue eyes from bright purple eyes depending on the photo.


From what i understand, violet eyes do exist and are natural. They are exceptionally rare. The iris has essentially three layers. An outer thin layer, a middle spongy layer, and a thin backing layer. Any and all of these layers can have varying degrees of melanin in them. The middle spongy layer also contains proteins that can be yellowish. The more melanin=more brown. Less melanin=bluer. Yellow proteins+blue=green. Yellow proteins+brown=amber. Hazel eyes are caused by any mix you can think of. This is an oversimplified explanation, but correct. Violet eyes are a kissing cousin of grey eyes (which also appear different colors based on the surrounding conditions). Grey eyes only have a small amount of melanin and it's only in the backmost iris layer and have no yellow protein. Violet eyes have almost no melanin and the purple color is caused by the blood vessels in the retina showing through. Red+Blue=Purple. Any less melanin and one would have pink albino eyes.


----------



## LHS (Oct 26, 2010)

it comes up more than you would think.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Can you change your eye color depending on some kind of vitamin or something? I used to have brown eyes but now they have turned more hazel...and it bothers me because I don't like them hazel...


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

xxEmilyxx said:


> Can you change your eye color depending on some kind of vitamin or something? I used to have brown eyes but now they have turned more hazel...and it bothers me because I don't like them hazel...


Nop, not really. But hazel is a beautiful colour :wink:
A certain disease, or better said a body response to some liver disease can turn almost all body pigmentation including the white part of your eye to shades ranging from dark yellow to orange.

That's the only thing I know that can provoke a change in the eyes coloring. But it's not the iris.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

WOW! I have never seen half a blue eye and the other half brown before!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Can you please quote sources on violet or purple eyes? I am unable to find any photos, nor any reliable scientific information showing that violet or purple is a potential eye color in humans. I am interested to know the scientific basis for this conclusion.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

JackofDiamonds said:


> From what i understand, violet eyes do exist and are natural. They are exceptionally rare. The iris has essentially three layers. An outer thin layer, a middle spongy layer, and a thin backing layer. Any and all of these layers can have varying degrees of melanin in them. The middle spongy layer also contains proteins that can be yellowish. The more melanin=more brown. Less melanin=bluer. Yellow proteins+blue=green. Yellow proteins+brown=amber. Hazel eyes are caused by any mix you can think of. This is an oversimplified explanation, but correct. Violet eyes are a kissing cousin of grey eyes (which also appear different colors based on the surrounding conditions). Grey eyes only have a small amount of melanin and it's only in the backmost iris layer and have no yellow protein. Violet eyes have almost no melanin and the purple color is caused by the blood vessels in the retina showing through. Red+Blue=Purple. Any less melanin and one would have pink albino eyes.


As a note, copying information from the internet and passing it off as your own is called plagiarism.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/purple-eyes.html

The only even halfassed reliable article I can find, and it does state that the _illusion _of purple is possible in very rare cases of albinoism but even the article cannot admit to any scientific evidence backing NATURAL purple eyes.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> As a note, copying information from the internet and passing it off as your own is called plagiarism.



Yep, was going to say the same thing, you just beat me to it!

I also have yet to find anything that sounds even slightly creditable about purple or violet eyes. I think they are just another myth created by the world wide webz.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

That was my thought. I'm more then happy to admit I'm wrong, but I dislike when people state something is true without being able to provide reliable sources to back up the information. It would be wicked if natural purple eyes did exist, I just can't seem to find anything credible that supports it!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I didnt say that was mine!!! No my message wasnt finished i was suppose to say i found the article on the internet!! I copied and posted it and i was going to ask if anyone new if this was correct!? I am sorry my other part of my message didnt come up! So please, dont jump to a conclusion.. I thought maybe someone study this subject i want to learn more about it, i was really interested. Oh god it i didnt mean for it not to work :'(


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im sure you didnt mean to take credit for the article  my computer is playing up and somthimes doesnt pos the whole massage !! I hate computer slol  
BTW, I would loooove to have purple eyes! Mine are a really really really light icy blue  I wouldnt want my horse to have purple eyes thpough....


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

This is my friends appy gelding


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awwww pretty


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

My boyfriend's aunt was born with violet eyes. The changed colour when she was young, and I have no idea what they are now. But I feel like he said there's some record of it. Dunno about a picture.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Funky. Romeo has blue spots in his eye but not half of it.


----------

